# Reports from the Breeding grounds??



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

The few reports I've read it sounds like it's been really cold with snow staying really late this year. Sounds like a bad hatch scenario for this year with a small window for nesting. Heard the geese will nest as late as June 20th.

So Anyone hear of any reports from the Tundra as of lately??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If they aren't on the nest already it's gonna be tough.

I've heard some pretty poor reports, but than again, the tundra is a huge place.

If I was to make a guess on what I've gathered thus far, it'll be a "fair" hatch, nothing like last year.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

When do they decide on if the Spring season is a go?? Is it now a year to year decision??

I'm guessing one bad hatch won't matter anyhow, I hope the spring season stays around for a few years.. Can't beat shooting geese in the spring


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think there's a problem with the spring season. Expect a go. Still too many, but there's always a chance.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I would guess something very drastic will have to happen(i.e. disease) before the spring season is shut down.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know what reports you guys are getting. Traditionally, the birds are just starting to hatch this week. Isn't it a little early to tell what is going on up there?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Perry Thorvig said:


> I don't know what reports you guys are getting. Traditionally, the birds are just starting to hatch this week. Isn't it a little early to tell what is going on up there?


I've read many sources saying a lot of the colonies started late. That doesn't mean much more than it'll make survival more difficult with a shorter time to mature for the flight south.

Like I said though, this isn't speaking for all of the colonies.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I think their most critical period is in the first couple of weeks after hatching. It's just like pheasants. A nasty period of weather then can kill the goslings. And, there is no time to try to lay more eggs. One shot is all they get. Of course, if they aren't strong enough to fly in the late August, they can have trouble there too. It's a harsh environment.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys worry waayyyyyy to much. :lol:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree with GB3, whatever happens is gonna happen. No point in debating the inevitable.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I guess the boy scouts wouldn't have to go up there this year!!!!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris, et. al.,

The Sunday Minneapolis paper reported yesterday that the harsh, late spring weather in northern Canada set nesting way back for geese. It looks like the early reports about bad nesting conditions have been confirmed. Oh well, they can't have a good hatch every year.

Minnesotans are primarily concerned about the weather impact on the Eastern Prairie Population of Canada geese. But, if they are having problems, so will the snows.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This should sum it up better (always nice to have a source).

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/home/spec ... ding2.html


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

WOW....

Chris,

You're right. That sums it up.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Doesn't look good does it!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

It looks like the framework of the Canada Goose season is MN is going to be adjusted this fall due to the poor nesting success of the EPP. The already tight framework will get even tighter....I wouldn't think that the frameworks will change for snow geese but it may be a bit tougher this year with fewer juvies...


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Any updates on nesting success for Snow Geese?

Are we going to be Juviless?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here you go...takes awhile to download and ducks are the first 25 pages or so....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... php?t=6790


----------

